# rainy weather sirlion



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

How did you get those grill marks on that flat surface?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":8jwqve0u]How did you get those grill marks on that flat surface?


uhhh, it ain't flat.[/quote:8jwqve0u]
No, but it doesn't have the type of surface that would make those fine lined grill marks, at least from what the pic shows..


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2006)

:pop:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Show's over Puff.  :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Was the pic that's up now the one that was always there?


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o  d'oh
What kind of resolution you got your screen set at Bill?


----------



## john pen (May 9, 2006)

Brian Im on my second pan like that..I love them !


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

I've always wanted one of those grill pans!  Steak looked great Brian!  Gotta love da sirloin!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

Well I personally would rather grill in the rain than have to answer questions about my pans! LOL #-o


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Lodge makes a few of them.  (cast iron)

The Calphalon one sold at Target was rated as a best buy.  (alum)

Of course, there are a lot of other brands out there.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

I like mine that has a griddle on one side, and the grill on the other.....the big kind that takes up two burners.


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I like mine that has a griddle on one side, and the grill on the other.....the big kind that takes up two burners.


That's what I've got.  The Lodge "Pro Grid Iron Griddle" (#LPG13).
The griddle side works great for cooking breakfast on the kettle.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

I must be missing something.  The bars that would make the grill marks "look to me" to be much wider than the grill marks on the steak.  Steak looks great and I'd love to have one of those pans myself!  Must need new glasses...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No better way to make bacon that that griddle  ... even on the stove.




			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> I must be missing something.  The bars that would make the grill marks "look to me" to be much wider than the grill marks on the steak.  Steak looks great and I'd love to have one of those pans myself!  Must need new glasses...



The tops of the bars are thin. They're triangle shaped when looking at it from the side.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The tops of the bars are thin. They're triangle shaped when looking at it from the side.


They are?   

Well, bottom line is, steak looks great!


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clean?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must be having one of them there tropical delusions.
They looks plenty pointy to me. Although, this is a different model....same principal


----------



## Green Hornet (May 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is quite the optical illusion!
I could only see the point on the one at the very top of the pic, otherwise I suspected they were painted on with Molasses


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3r6y16pr]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is quite the optical illusion!
I could only see the point on the one at the very top of the pic, otherwise I suspected they were painted on with Molasses [/quote:3r6y16pr]

I guess you non believers will just had to see one in person. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

In the pic they just don't look "pointy"


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

I honestly couldn't see the edges at first. Now I see!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Not me, but hey ~ i'm ooooooldd.... #-o

Done here..  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Not me, but hey ~ i'm ooooooldd.... #-o
> 
> Done here..  :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2006)

Looks good to me, But I'll eat any thing.    Great job.


----------

